# Looking to play basketball in/near Dubai Marina (or anywhere in Dubai)



## zeedotme (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm struggling to find somewhere to play regular basketball in Dubai. I'm looking for players who are playing at a regular time every week - can anyone help? Ideally Dubai Marina area but frankly at this point I'll travel anywhere in Dubai. I can be reached at /snip/ Thanks in advance.Z


----------

